# broken ipod touch 2g



## melvix (Aug 18, 2012)

Hi,
yesterday I plugged in my ipod touch that was working fine (batt around 20%) into the wall charger and immediately the screen went off and could not be turned on again. After charging over night still black screen and not to turn on, same when docked to computer. All reset manoevers I could find in the net were unsuccessful. 
When plugged in the wall charger there can be heard a quiet watch-like ticking noise inside.
Is this a terminal damage or is there any chance for rescue? Any guess what is broken?
Thanks for help


----------



## GeekNat (Dec 12, 2011)

Are you using the official wall charger or an unofficial one?


----------



## melvix (Aug 18, 2012)

When the error appeared first, I used an unofficial charger that operated well up to now. Meanwhile I tried charging with usb-plugging to a computer, but without difference. I can also hear this wrist-watch like ticking inside.


----------



## GeekNat (Dec 12, 2011)

Unofficial wall chargers have a horrible reputation for messing up iOS devices, unfortunately.
I have no idea what would have broken inside, so it is probably best to contact Apple customer support or take it into a local Apple store.
Hope this helps,
Nat


----------



## melvix (Aug 18, 2012)

Thank you for your reply. Apple customer support demands money so I decided to give it up with the device as it is already too old for warranty.


----------



## GeekNat (Dec 12, 2011)

Oh okay, sorry I couldn't be of more assistance,
Nat


----------

